# Canada PNP Program



## siddhantchandel (May 27, 2019)

Hello Pals,

Hope you all are doing good.

I am planning to apply for Canada PR along with my spouse and i have checked my tentative CRS score through Canadian govt Site, and it is somewhere around 415 tentatively.


My queries are :

-On the basis of this score can i get the PR through Express Entry Program ? 
- if not what is the exact procedure for PNP programs?
- How can i get the notifications for PNP windows?
-Which is the best province to get the PR easily .(by qualification I am a post graduate (MBA)along with 5.5 years of corporate experience in marketing )
-should i asses my spouse qualification? because she does not have any bachelor's degree but yes after the Higher Secondary or 12th she has done her two year diploma in Interior designing from a private institute.

Thanks in Advance 

Regards
Siddhant


----------



## kjmagesh88 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi ,

are you trying PR through some consultancy or directly? if it is consultancy, is that trust worthy and utmost aidful in this PR process.


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

siddhantchandel said:


> Hello Pals,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good.
> 
> ...



Here are answers to your questions. Please do refer to same:

-On the basis of this score can i get the PR through Express Entry Program ? 

As far as the latest immigration draw is concerned, the score accepted is 466. So this won't make you eligibile under the current Express Entry draw.

- if not what is the exact procedure for PNP programs?

Every province has its own demand for the immigrants. You have to check through the same. Following are the pathways through which you can apply for the same:

1) Apply directly to the province - If found eligible, you'll be invited by the province via Invitation to Apply (ITA). Then you can apply for the visa directly to the province.

2) Apply through express entry profile - Mention your interest for the particular province, if found eligible you'll receive the invitation right in your inbox. Then the same procedure continues further.

- How can i get the notifications for PNP windows?

You have to check through the site I guess. 

-Which is the best province to get the PR easily .(by qualification I am a post graduate (MBA)along with 5.5 years of corporate experience in marketing )

Nothing is easy or difficult. It just the matter where your profile fits as per the occupation list of the province.

-should i asses my spouse qualification? because she does not have any bachelor's degree but yes after the Higher Secondary or 12th she has done her two year diploma in Interior designing from a private institute.

Make your profile as the main profile and attach your profile with yours. This would be better because as compared to your spouse's profile, your is better and this would increase your chances of Canada PR visa.


----------

